# craftsman router 315 17381



## airvine (Mar 31, 2011)

How can I download a manual for a craftsman router? Model 315 17381.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

For the manual you are looking for, go here: Craftsman 315-17381 and click on the link to download it. You will need Adobe Acrobat or Adobe Reader to view it as it is a PDF file. Google "Adobe Reader" to find the free download.


----------



## Al L (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the same 315.17381 model router. Unfortunately the Height Adjustment Pinion Gear is stripped. It's P/N 3-606536-01, or 2-606534-01 as indicated by two sources. The latter "may" supersede the former???

Anyone have any idea where I could get a replacement pinion? Even if I could find a disposed 315.17381 model router, I could take the pinion off that???

Thanks for your help.


----------

